# Intermittent Wiper Amplifier



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Does anyone know the best way to access this beast? I see the wires that lead to it, but it's way up under the dash. Maybe:

a) Remove glove box, then remove blower assembly?

b) Remove glove box, remove dash?

Has anyone changed theirs before? There's gotta be a good way to do it without disassembling everything...


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

i only had to remove the glovebox to get access to it, the plastic enclosure is a bit of a pain to wiggle out of the bracket so i just removed the bolt holding the bracket in place


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Thanks! I have no idea what it looks like, as I just assumed it looked like a resistor. So it's actually a black plastic enclosure? I found the bundle of wires that feed into it, I just couldn't tell where they ended at.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Well for anyone who was unsure of what to look for like myself here it is (with bracket attached). If you take the glovebox off, it's on the very far right under the dash, towards the front (farthest from the windshield).


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I picked up 2 replacements at the junkyard, and good thing I did because 1 of those wasn't working properly either.

Problem solved!


----------



## EvilPotato (Sep 6, 2005)

if you take out the PCB out of that black plastic box, you can re solder the contact points of the relay


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

EvilPotato said:


> if you take out the PCB out of that black plastic box, you can re solder the contact points of the relay


Good information, thanks!


----------



## dukhunter322 (Aug 2, 2009)

Been a while since I have been on here. Is there a link anywhere (I could not find) to the exact loc and maybe a pic of the amp? thanks.


----------

